# 1/76 for Down syn. Anyone else tested?



## happymama72

Hello! I'm new here. 39, mom to a 7 yr old girl. Tried for 6 years to get pg, did IUI, clomid, injections. Gave up...then surprise! Due in August. Didn't have to go through this screening before. Was given a 1 in 76 for Down syndrome. Second test this week, supposed to be more accurate. Nervous. Anyone else going through this now?


----------



## MooseGirl

I am going for CVS testing in two weeks. I'm totally nervous. Was their something in your first scan that was concerning that you're getting a second scan this week?


----------



## Gia7777

Hello, welcome, and congrats! What test have you already had and what is the second test you are having done? It sounds like your numbers are based on age only at this point, unless I have mis-read. Have you had an N/T scan with bloods already?


----------



## happymama72

Hello. The usual procedure is if you're over 35 they do a screening at 10 weeks and then another at 15 to 18 weeks. They are called first and second screening. The 2nd is supposed to be more accurate. No neural tube problems, just an increased risk of Down syn. Hubby says not to worry, that a 1/76 is still 98.9% chance our baby will be fine. Just seeing those numbers is scary


----------



## Gia7777

Yes, at 13 weeks I had an N/T screen along with bloodwork, then at 16 weeks, I had additional bloodwork which was part of the Quad screen, the last portion of the test. 

I am 41, and my risk with age alone put me at 1/61

After having the N/T screen and bloods, my risk was put at 1/2000+

Yes, your husband is correct, and you also have to take into consideration if you opted for an amnio, that comes with risk of miscarriage (1 in 200 I believe) as well. So, while it's a very personal decision, I wish you the best!


----------

